# Exam Day- Books on table



## thechosenone (Oct 13, 2013)

I was reading the forum and came across a discussion on transporting books into the exam room. That lead me to wonder the following:

"How many books can you keep on the desk" Is it one book at a time? or u can place a bunch on table?

Especially anybody from Houston, TX area can shed some light? I know each state has different rules so want to know some details.


----------



## Lomarandil (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't know about Texas, but in California, some people had small libraries on their table.


----------

